# أريد المساعده بسرعه لو سمحتم من مهندسين الحفر



## مستر هو (6 نوفمبر 2008)

انا شغال في شركة ترانس اوشن للحفر ولسه في أول position وجتلي دلوقتي شركة خالده كمهندس حفر بس اوفيس مع العلم ان راتب خالده اقل من نصف مرتبي حاليا 
أرجو المساعده من الناس اللي عندها خبره في الحفر


----------



## h.chemist (7 نوفمبر 2008)

بص والله مجال الحفر كويس خليك احسن في مكانك وسيبك من ختلده لانك هتكبر في مكانك اسرع واحسن وكمان كلنا بندور علي ايه يعني الفلوس


----------



## عبدالحميد بدر (7 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ,اخي العزيز خليك في موقعك افضل من الانتقال الي شركة خالدة


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (8 نوفمبر 2008)

الافضل الانتقال الى خالدة 
فالعمل بمرتب صغير مع مستقبل افضل احسن من العمل بمرتب كبير ومستقبل مجهول
وللعلم بعد فترة سوف يزيد مرتبك فى خالد وتاتيك فرص بمرتبات اعلى
ويجب ان تختار بين العمل كمهندس او غير ذلك
ووفق الله 
والرأى الاول والاخير لك انت


----------



## h.chemist (9 نوفمبر 2008)

*الاخ الي بيقول خالده احسن*

احب اقولك انه لما يتنقل علي خبره في مجال معين زي الحفر ويكون اشتغل بايده غير لم يتعلم نظري والاحسن انك تروح ترانس اوشن او سينو ثروه


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (9 نوفمبر 2008)

انا شايف ان المكان اللى هتاخد منة خبرة عملية اكتر توكل على الله و روح لة بغض النظر عن العائد المادى

لان الخبرة بعد كدة هى اللى هتجبلك عائد مادى كويس

استخير ربنا و ربنا يوفقك


----------



## zakrea (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*نصيحة*

بعد التحية والسلام :اخوك محمد زكريا
دفعة 2004 مصري ومتخرج من ليبيا واعمل night pusherفي شركة داسكو للخدمات البترولية
بس النصيحة انك ما دام جت الفرصة فى شركة خالدة اتوكل على الله اعرف ناس كثير كانت شغاله معايا وهى دلوقتي com. man هناك ايوه مرتب صغير بس هيكبر وان شاء الله امورك تبقي تمام وفى كونسلتت وربنا معاك اخوك محمد زكريا 0121905215


----------



## mansy86 (2 ديسمبر 2008)

اتمني معلومات عن شركه ايمك


----------



## عبد المنصف علوان (7 ديسمبر 2008)

الحفر يحتاج تضحية و مصابرة والقدرة على اخذ القرار الصحيح فى اسرع وقت مفيش هزارالغلطةلا تغتفر وهو إستعداد شخصى وانت الحكم على نفسك والله يوفقنا جميعا و كل العام وانتم بخير


----------



## Amira 22 (8 ديسمبر 2008)

اخي الكريم
من الجميل ان ترى وجهات نظر الاخرين بموضوعك 
الكل ما بين مويد و معارض و احترامي لكل طبعا
اتخد رايك بروية و توكل ع الله انا حاسة بترددك وجهة نظري :
ان كنت مرتح بشغلك الحالي راحه نفسية اقصد فلا داعي للمغامرة اما ان كانت هناك ضروف تحكم قرارك فتوكل ع الله و انتقل
اتمنى للجميع التوفيق و النجاح


----------

